# MX Moving



## MINIAC (Aug 22, 2010)

We just completed a very successful move from Oregon to Veracruz; better than any US move we've ever experienced. 
Excellent service on both sides of the border, one flat fee for exchange from US truck to MX truck, loading/ unloading at residence and aduana permits. All paperwork was electronically submitted to main office in DF, physical presence not required.
We're home.
[Unsolicited recommendation deleted - looks too much like an ad.]


----------



## Mellowmarsh3 (Jul 15, 2012)

MINIAC said:


> We just completed a very successful move from Oregon to Veracruz; better than any US move we've ever experienced.
> Excellent service on both sides of the border, one flat fee for exchange from US truck to MX truck, loading/ unloading at residence and aduana permits. All paperwork was electronically submitted to main office in DF, physical presence not required.
> We're home.
> [Unsolicited recommendation deleted - looks too much like an ad.]


I see the unsolicited recommendation was deleted from your posting. Perhaps you could forward details to me privately- I don't know all the rules of these postings, but if possible send the info to my personal email: [email protected] thx


----------

